# Texas Mini Gathering - DFW - January 7-8 2012



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 29, 2011)

Over time I've noticed that we seem to have a fair number of AU members in and around Texas. Possibly even enough to warrant our own Mini Gathering like Florida is currently planning. I don't have any specific idea of when or where exactly, at least beyond avoiding the same dates as other planned gatherings. I was just curious if anyone else had a similar idea floating around in their head?


----------



## Texan Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

I am up for it if its gonna be anywhere in DFW metro area, or maybe even Austin






May I suggest a location? The (in)famous Tower 55 outside FTW


----------



## Pat Harper (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm up for it as well, since it would be a nice trip from Lafayette LA. Anywhere along the SL route would be fine with me! San Antonio would be ok, since that is more centralized and you have the SL and TE going through there.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Sep 29, 2011)

Depending on what month you're thinking of, I might be in for that. It's just a short 22 hours from BNL to FTW.


----------



## tonys96 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sure, I would be interested. Location TBD, but since I am in DFW area, would want it to be elsewhere....so I can have a train ride!


----------



## City of Miami (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, I'd probably be interested. Fort Worth or Dallas probably has the most train action available. I've never taken the Flyer, or the Green Line in Dallas, or the new A-line to Denton. Dallas has more bargains in hotels. Not much action in San Antonio, LOL!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 29, 2011)

Im thinking Temple for the Rail Museum,old Equipment, Model Traind Depot and good cheap eats, even Motels if one wanted to spend the night! :wub: No Local Transportation but the Eagles run [email protected] 1130AM heading North (#22) and (usually! :lol: )#21 goes South @ 4:45PM. Daily!

Wouldnt be adverse to FTW/DAL either,as was said lots of Local Transportation, Heartland Flyer and the Eagles run through,there's cheap eating joints and plenty to see/do in the Metro Plex! Just dont have it when there is a Cowboy Game or TCU plays in FTW, hotels get pricey then! San Antonio is a good town, just dont wanna Live there! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I live in Austin, it's good too but the other places are better! (ie Pricey/Red Line doesnt run on weekends/traffic etc.)


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 29, 2011)

FTW would be a good spot as mentioned above and just a few quick blocks from the station is _*The Flying Saucer*_, the destination for many of my lunch runs from Norman. The beer is plenty deep and plenty good.

http://www.beerknurd.com/stores/fortworth/


----------



## henryj (Sep 29, 2011)

I think you should have it in Houston at Amtrak's 'Grand Central Station', probably on Saturday so we can watch and take pictures of the Eagle bus arriving and departing around 1pm.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Sep 29, 2011)

How close is the river walk to the station in San Antonio?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 29, 2011)

Tumbleweed said:


> How close is the river walk to the station in San Antonio?


Pretty close. Certainly walkable from what I understand.


----------



## henryj (Sep 29, 2011)

Have it in Flatonia at the Pavilion on November 5th(if I knew how I would copy the poster in here for you - its a pdf file).

November 5, 2011

Flatonia Railfan Celebration

IN Flatonia,

Schedule of Events:

9:00 - 10:30 a.m.

10:30 - 11:00 a.m.

11:00 - Noon

1:00 - 2:00 p.m.

Registration

Exhibits

Train Viewing/Photo Ops

Welcome/Introductions

Flatonia Amtrak Update

Introduction of Guest Speaker

Dr. J. Parker Lamb

Development of railroads

in Texas since WW II

Noon - 1:00 p.m. Lunch*

Door Prize Drawing

Exhibits

Train Viewing/Photo Ops

Tour Central Texas Rail History Center

*Lunch will be available at the Photo Pavilion and will consist of your choice of: Ham/Cheese or Turkey

Sandwich with chips and brownie. Or two pieces of fried chicken with potato salad or cole slaw and

brownie. All lunches are only $5.00.

It’s All About Trains

-

-

-

-

-

For additional information or if you are interested in exhibiting at the event, please contact Mark Eversole at

[email protected] or call 361.865.9292.

All Aboard for Flatonia!

Train fans from all over the country are invited to converge in historic Flatonia in celebra-

tion of ‘Railfan Day.’ There will be exhibits, lectures, and a day devoted to nothing but

trains. The event will be held at Flatonia’s Photo Pavilian, located adjacent to the historic

Interlocker. The site is located off Hwy. 90, just west of downtown. Guest speaker for

the event is reknowned photographer and train historian, Dr. J.Parker Lamb.

November 5, 2011

Flatonia Railfan Celebration

IN Flatonia,

Schedule of Events:

9:00 - 10:30 a.m.

10:30 - 11:00 a.m.

11:00 - Noon

1:00 - 2:00 p.m.

Registration

Exhibits

Train Viewing/Photo Ops

Welcome/Introductions

Flatonia Amtrak Update

Introduction of Guest Speaker

Dr. J. Parker Lamb

Development of railroads

in Texas since WW II

Noon - 1:00 p.m. Lunch*

Door Prize Drawing

Exhibits

Train Viewing/Photo Ops

Tour Central Texas Rail History Center

*Lunch will be available at the Photo Pavilion and will consist of your choice of: Ham/Cheese or Turkey

Sandwich with chips and brownie. Or two pieces of fried chicken with potato salad or cole slaw and

brownie. All lunches are only $5.00.

It’s All About Trains

-

-

-

-

-

For additional information or if you are interested in exhibiting at the event, please contact Mark Eversole at

[email protected] or call 361.865.9292.

All Aboard for Flatonia!

Train fans from all over the country are invited to converge in historic Flatonia in celebra-

tion of ‘Railfan Day.’ There will be exhibits, lectures, and a day devoted to nothing but

trains. The event will be held at Flatonia’s Photo Pavilian, located adjacent to the historic

Interlocker. The site is located off Hwy. 90, just west of downtown. Guest speaker for

the event is reknowned photographer and train historian, Dr. J.Parker Lamb.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 30, 2011)

So far we have...

Texan Eagle - DFW or Austin

Pat Harper - San Antonio or SL route

Everydaymatters - DFW

Tonys96 - Anywhere except DFW?

City of Miami - DFW (but not SA)

Jim Hudson- Temple, DFW, San Antonio (but not Austin)

Olympian Hiawatha - DFW

henryj - Houston (?) or Flatonia (?)

Texas Sunset - DFW

I agree with those who consider DFW as having the most rail related action and among the easiest to schedule for with daily LD service on two lines. If I'm understanding people's suggestions correctly I believe that brings the "votes" for DFW to six with a pretty clear lead over everything else so far. I'm fine with other locations as well but since I've spent very little time in Dallas (outside the airport anyway) I'd like the opportunity to get a closer look. Folks like Tony who don't want to miss out on the train travel could consider heading down to AUS or SAS the day before and meet up with the folks heading north the following morning. Folks like Pat Harper on the Sunset Limited route would have to jump through more hoops than those of us on the Texas Eagle route but hopefully we could schedule things in a way that would work out for them. And worse case there are plenty of flights to DFW and DAL.


----------



## tonys96 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am OK with DFW...hell, I can do a point run from Dal to FTW.............

I absolutely agree with Jim on making darned sure we look carefully at dates, though....no Cowboy or TCU home games especially.

I would be glad to help out with tips about lodging, DART/TRE schedules, activities, attractions, and such stuff, as being a local I would be aware of.

And the Flyer most certainly is a nice little run, and doing an overnight in OKC is not bad at all.


----------



## Pat Harper (Sep 30, 2011)

Gosh, I could drive to Dallas quicker than the time it would take to get there by train, but the whole purpose is going on the train, right? I'm not looking forward to that long layover in SAS. Also what time of year would this be? Hubby couldn't go until August at the earliest.


----------



## tonys96 (Sep 30, 2011)

Pat Harper said:


> Gosh, I could drive to Dallas quicker than the time it would take to get there by train, but the whole purpose is going on the train, right? I'm not looking forward to that long layover in SAS. Also what time of year would this be? Hubby couldn't go until August at the earliest.



Yeah, the layover is a hassle.


----------



## henryj (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm ok with DFW. From Houston it's a 16 hour trip with a four hour layover in SAS in the wee hours. lol. Southbound it's only a two hour layover, but if the Eagle is late you miss your train to Houston and ugh that 4:40am arrival in Houston sucks. I would probably fly back SWA. When do you want to do this and what are we going to do when we get there? I can't make it Oct 15, it's the Baylor-A&M game.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like we have the DFW metro area mostly uncontested then. Now we just need to figure out dates and activities. I'm assuming we're looking at a weekend event. Weekdays would not be easy for me. The specific weekend isn't that big of a deal, although it does get fairly cold in the DFW metro area from what I understand. Are y'all more interested in doing this sooner or would y'all rather plan it out a few months from now? I'm cool either way so long as it doesn't fall close to Thanksgiving or Christmas or something. Would probably be pretty darn cold by then anyway. As for what to see and do I'd have to defer to the DFW crew*!*


----------



## Everydaymatters (Oct 1, 2011)

My first impression was that it was going to be a mini-gathering like the one in Florida and not a full weekend like the regular annual gathering. That's not to say that some wouldn't want to explore other activities on their own.

The mini gathering in Florida looks like it will be a brunch, dinner, whatever, just to say hello, meet people on the forum, and get away from home for a few days.

If it's a mini-gathering, I think a winter date would be nice. If it's a full blown weekend of riding light rail, etc, etc, count me out. Sorry, my budget won't allow for two major AU gatherings.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 1, 2011)

That's how I originally envisioned it as well; a couple hours instead of a couple days. And in the case of a city like Temple that works out well for folks traveling northbound. However, if you're arriving in DFW via the Eagle you'll probably end up spending the night regardless of your direction as the northbound and southbound trains are scheduled to meet around the same time. Maybe some folks could stop by for an hour or two and then take off while the overnight folks moved on to other things?


----------



## henryj (Oct 1, 2011)

To get there by train the only option for me is the Friday night departure on the Sunset with a Saturday morning departure from SAS to FTW(otherwise I would just drive). Fort Worth has a nice new inter-modal center and the two Eagles arrive and depart around the same time. The intermodal center has meeting rooms upstairs. I am sure there are places to eat around there and/or there is the 'stock yards' for an evening get together. The TRE has a limited schedule on Saturday and no service on Sunday, except during the State Fair in October. So if you are flying back from DFW there is no rail service on Sunday. Dallas Union Station I am not familiar with but at least there you have the light rail system to get you around and the McKinney Ave heritage streetcars which are free. If the meeting is Saturday afternoon there would be little time before having to leave for DFW to fly out or an overnight stay if you are taking rail. If the meeting is in Dallas the northbound Eagle doesn't arrive until 3:20pm so you would be looking at an overnight stay probably. There are plenty of places in the warehouse district near Union Station to eat in Dallas.

An option might be to meet in FTW and then take the TRE to or back to Dallas and just have the meeting on the train. Do some light rail exploring in Dallas the then fly home or whatever your plans might be. TRE leaves from the FTW Intermodal center for Dallas pm at 3:21, 5:21, 6:21, 8:21 and 9:51 on Saturday so unless either train is horribly late there should be a TRE schedule that works. A contingency plan needs to be in place in case the Eagle is delayed and/or bustituted. On a Saturday my last flight back to Houston is 7pm. Other days it is 9pm. However if I stay on the Eagle I can be in Dallas by 3:20pm which gives more time in Dallas. Weekdays gives more riding options, but remember anyone doing the Sunset/Eagle connection only has that option three days a week. I would hate to have to drive or fly to a train meeting. <_<


----------



## Everydaymatters (Oct 1, 2011)

I have an old time table, but it shows the TE is daily from Chicago to San Marcos. If that doesn't change, it'll work for me. It gets into Dallas at 11:30 and Ft. Worth around 1:30.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 1, 2011)

Everydaymatters said:


> I have an old time table, but it shows the TE is daily from Chicago to San Marcos. If that doesn't change, it'll work for me. It gets into Dallas at 11:30 and Ft. Worth around 1:30.


Betty: So they must have quit going to SAS since Texas Sunset lives there!  :lol: :lol: :lol: (Actually San Marcos is the only stop between SAS and AUS, its a picnic table with a shed for a station! Shades of Taylor, Beaumont and Sanderson! :lol: )See you in SEA!!! ^_^


----------



## tonys96 (Oct 1, 2011)

Everydaymatters said:


> I have an old time table, but it shows the TE is daily from Chicago to San Marcos. If that doesn't change, it'll work for me. It gets into Dallas at 11:30 and Ft. Worth around 1:30.



The TE is daily to San Antonio. It is the SL that is thrice weekly.


----------



## Pat Harper (Oct 1, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Actually San Marcos is the only stop between SAS and AUS, its a picnic table with a shed for a station! Shades of Taylor, Beaumont and Sanderson! :lol:


If you look at the satellite view of this location, you'll see that it's also where you can board Greyhound, and there is a small brick building there. The platform is a bit of a walk from that area, though. There is no quicktrak machine or ticket agent there. Also, no checked baggage. It's sort of like the station in Lafayette LA.


----------



## tonys96 (Oct 2, 2011)

Being the new kid on the block, I defer to y'all......


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Pat Harper (Oct 17, 2011)

Is there no one in the Ft. Worth or Dallas area that can co-ordinate a gathering?

Maybe the best decision would be to pick a different location, such as San Antonio or Austin.	Or maybe El Paso?


----------



## Everydaymatters (Oct 18, 2011)

If it's simply a mini-gathering, what's to coordinate? Just pick a restaurant, a time and a date.

Has a date been decided? I'm still not sure if I'll be going. Depends on the date.


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 18, 2011)

How about that station just West of Houston... What is it? Oh yeah. Kansas City.


----------



## Gratt (Nov 6, 2011)

If there is going to be a mini gathering in the DFW area can I suggest Jan 7-8? That is when the 40th anniversary exhibit train will be in town.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 6, 2011)

January 7-8 sounds good to me.


----------



## Partyman (Nov 6, 2011)

I like Jan 7-8 and DFW, TS.


----------



## saxman (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow, I just discovered this thread. I know the lines quite well and can give advice. Visiting the 40th train also sounds fun. Just gotta watch out, that the TRE does not run on Sundays.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds good to me too, hopefully the Eagles and the Flyer will run on time that Week-end and the usual Nice Winter Weather we mostly have in Texas prevails!!!


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 6, 2011)

That sounds like a good time frame for me!


----------



## Texan Eagle (Nov 6, 2011)

I am in for Jan 7-8, DFW area.


----------



## Misty. (Nov 6, 2011)

So it's safe to mark the request off calendar at work and buy my tickets when I can scrape up the money? ^_^


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 6, 2011)

MistyOLR said:


> So it's safe to mark the request off calendar at work and buy my tickets when I can scrape up the money? ^_^


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 7, 2011)

Can we have specifics? Which date would be the lunch and/or dinner? We'd need to know that in order to know which date to leave to get there on time.

Is it going to be Dallas or Ft. Worth? My vote would be Dallas because the TE would get there earlier and leave to come back home later. More time to spend in the area.

I have an old time table, but arrival in Dallas would be 11:30 a.m. and departure to go back up north would be 3:40 p.m.

Arrival in Ft. Worth would be 1:25 p.m. and departure back up north would be 2:20 p.m.

If it all falls into place, I'd be in a hotel only one night, so timing is important to me.


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 7, 2011)

Jan 7-8,2012 is OK for me. Where will the 40th anniversary train be?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 7, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> Jan 7-8,2012 is OK for me. Where will the 40th anniversary train be?


According to the official schedule listing at http://www.amtrak40th.com/exhibit-train/stops the 40th Anniversary Train will be spending both days in the Fort Worth station located at 1001 Jones Street, Fort Worth, TX 76102 and will be available for viewing between the hours of 10:00AM and 4:00PM CT.


----------



## wmk (Nov 7, 2011)

I am thinking about going.But I would like to go by train(HOS ...SAS...DAL),but the Sunset Ltd is sold out Jan.6,Houston to San Antonio.I dont really want to drive or take the bus, hboy: hboy: hboy: hboy:


----------



## henryj (Nov 7, 2011)

wmk said:


> I am thinking about going.But I would like to go by train(HOS ...SAS...DAL),but the Sunset Ltd is sold out Jan.6,Houston to San Antonio.I dont really want to drive or take the bus, hboy: hboy: hboy: hboy:


You could do it in reverse, but it would have to be a morning visit on Saturday. Then take the Eagle to SAS and the Sunset to Houston. I would fly into Love Field on SWA. First flight is 6:15am on Saturday. First TRE is 8:49 with 9:50 arrival at the T&P station. Unfortunately the TRE doesn't operate on Sunday. Take the Green line from the Inwood/Love Fld station to Victory Station where it interchanges with the TRE. The 039 bus from Love Field to the Inwood station operates every 20 minutes on Saturday.

If you book from Houston to Del Rio, you can get a coach seat on the 6th. I have no idea why this is. Just buy two separate tickets. HOS to Del Rio. And then SAS to Fort Worth. A room on the Sunset is only 163 extra. Problem with this is you get to Fort Worth at 2PM. 40th train is only open until 4PM. Last TRE that will connect with the last SWA flight is 3:17 or 5:17. The 5:17 would be a stretch.

If you stay overnight in Fort Worth, I have no idea how to get to Love Field on Sunday.


----------



## wmk (Nov 7, 2011)

wmk said:


> I am thinking about going.But I would like to go by train(HOS ...SAS...DAL),but the Sunset Ltd is sold out Jan.6,Houston to San Antonio.I dont really want to drive or take the bus, hboy: hboy: hboy: hboy:



IDEA....I could drive to Temple(not to far for me) and take Eagle to FTW.The group could meeet the Eagles,tour display,make plans,etc.Return sunday.If somepeople will be on the train we could meet up on train.We could even carpool to Temple.I am 25 mi. n.w. of Houston..........Looks like this could be a plan.........Temple also has a museum in the station.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 7, 2011)

Everydaymatters said:


> Can we have specifics? Which date would be the lunch and/or dinner? We'd need to know that in order to know which date to leave to get there on time. Is it going to be Dallas or Ft. Worth? My vote would be Dallas because the TE would get there earlier and leave to come back home later. More time to spend in the area. I have an old time table, but arrival in Dallas would be 11:30 a.m. and departure to go back up north would be 3:40 p.m. Arrival in Ft. Worth would be 1:25 p.m. and departure back up north would be 2:20 p.m. If it all falls into place, I'd be in a hotel only one night, so timing is important to me.


The most obvious start for our gathering appears to be around 2:00PM on Saturday when the last of the three Amtrak trains arrives in Fort Worth.

11:30A Southbound Texas Eagle (21) Arrives in Dallas

12:40P Southbound Heartland Flyer (821) Arrives in Forth Worth

01:45P Southbound Texas Eagle (21) Arrives in Fort Worth

*02:00P Northbound Texas Eagle (22) Arrives in Fort Worth*

03:20P Northbound Texas Eagle (22) Arrives in Dallas

There is a similar 2:00P outbound cutoff on Sunday. Those 24 hours or so should provide for a dinner and a breakfast along with a lunch in or near the Forth Worth station if folks are so inclined. Northbound Heartland Flyer passengers will have a couple more hours to kill until 5:25P but for the most part it lines up pretty well. I'd be OK with having dinner in Dallas if that's what the group prefers and the intercity rail runs late enough to allow for it, but I think basing our hotels in Forth Worth makes more sense on all counts.


----------



## henryj (Nov 7, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> > Can we have specifics? Which date would be the lunch and/or dinner? We'd need to know that in order to know which date to leave to get there on time. Is it going to be Dallas or Ft. Worth? My vote would be Dallas because the TE would get there earlier and leave to come back home later. More time to spend in the area. I have an old time table, but arrival in Dallas would be 11:30 a.m. and departure to go back up north would be 3:40 p.m. Arrival in Ft. Worth would be 1:25 p.m. and departure back up north would be 2:20 p.m. If it all falls into place, I'd be in a hotel only one night, so timing is important to me.
> ...


This sounds good to me. Closest Hotel seems to be the Downtown Hilton at 0.2 miles and $135. Cheapest(downtown) is the Sheraton 0.3 miles and $119. Sheraton is about five blocks from the Intermodal center where the Amtrak display is and close to the T&P station. Any recommendations?

The Intermodal center also serves Greyhound and other intercity buses if you want to travel that way. If you want to fly back on Sunday there are buses to Dallas all day long.


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 7, 2011)

Except that one is almost for sure going to get a 3* or better hotel in Dallas for less than half those prices quoted for FTW.

I have found this to be the case numerous times; therefore, I prefer to arrive FTW Sat., tour the train and whatever, take TRE to Dallas, have dinner in Dallas, put up there in a hotel, and depart from there Sunday at 11:50 am. 

The exhibit train sounds great! I am looking forward to it!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 7, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> Except that one is almost for sure going to get a 3* or better hotel in Dallas for less than half those prices quoted for FTW.
> 
> I have found this to be the case numerous times; therefore, I prefer to arrive FTW Sat., tour the train and whatever, take TRE to Dallas, have dinner in Dallas, put up there in a hotel, and depart from there Sunday at 11:50 am.
> 
> The exhibit train sounds great! I am looking forward to it!!


I concur with this also! Remember that the TRE doesnt run on Sunday so this is a great plan for those of us having to spend the night! FYI; The price to AUS or SAS in Coach is THE SAME to FTW and DAL on the Eagles, so ride to DAL to/from the South instead of FTW!! :wacko: :wub:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not exactly against spending the night in Dallas, but what will we do if Sunday's Southbound Texas Eagle (21) is substantially delayed while the local intercity passenger rail connections are offline? I don't have a strong desire to spend a lot of time riding a city bus or a taxi. $125-135 or whatever for a single night may not be cheap but it doesn't sound horrible to me. If there are better options do y'all have specifics that are cheaper but still close to a station for quick and easy access?


----------



## Texan Eagle (Nov 7, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> I'm not exactly against spending the night in Dallas, but what will we do if Sunday's Southbound Texas Eagle (21) is substantially delayed while the local intercity passenger rail connections are offline? I don't have a strong desire to spend a lot of time riding a city bus or a taxi.


Umm.. why should this be an issue? If one is going to take the southbound TE on Sunday, it should not matter to him/her if it arrives at DAL at 11.30am or 2.30pm, right? From what I understand so far, the plan suggested by a couple of folks is that everyone meets Saturday afternoon in FTW, see the exhibition train and the TE/Flyer and then take TRE to Dallas, have dinner in Dallas and stay the night in Dallas. On Sunday, the folks taking southbound TE can do so from DAL, and everyone can spend time at DAL Union Station until the TE pulls in, there will be DART and freight traffic to keep railfans entertained, and downtown is just a block away if the station seems boring.

Regarding traveling between DAL and FTW on Sunday, I guess some locals would have a car and they can help rush the folks to the right place as last resort if the need be, right? I am not sure if I will 100% attend, but if I do I will have my car with me and I would be glad to be a volunteer "cab driver" to drop off folks at the airport/FTW if the need be


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 7, 2011)

Texan Eagle said:


> Umm.. why should this be an issue? If one is going to take the southbound TE on Sunday, it should not matter to him/her if it arrives at DAL at 11.30am or 2.30pm, right? From what I understand so far, the plan suggested by a couple of folks is that everyone meets Saturday afternoon in FTW, see the exhibition train and the TE/Flyer and then take TRE to Dallas, have dinner in Dallas and stay the night in Dallas. On Sunday, the folks taking southbound TE can do so from DAL, and everyone can spend time at DAL Union Station until the TE pulls in, there will be DART and freight traffic to keep railfans entertained, and downtown is just a block away if the station seems boring.


If everything is on-time and the lines are not long then I agree that there is no problem. On my trip for the Washington D.C. meetup things didn't go as smoothly as planned, even with seasoned gatherers in attendance. Obviously this is a much smaller event that is far less likely to run into any serious setbacks, but I was still thinking of how to ensure that we'd have the maximum likelihood of seeing the Anniversary Train even if the lines were crazy long or there were some sort of delay for one or more of the incoming and/or outgoing trains. That's all. Other than that Dallas works fine. ^_^


----------



## Texan Eagle (Nov 7, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> Obviously this is a much smaller event that is far less likely to run into any serious setbacks, but I was still thinking of how to ensure that we'd have the maximum likelihood of seeing the Anniversary Train even if the lines were crazy long or there were some sort of delay for one or more of the incoming and/or outgoing trains. That's all. Other than that Dallas works fine. ^_^


Why would there be lines to see an Amtrak exhibition? After all, nobody rides the trains in Texas, remember?


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 7, 2011)

henryj said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > Everydaymatters said:
> ...



I like the Courtyard in Ft. Worth. It is the old Blackstone hotel, Marriott remodeled it and kept the "old time" flair. But I agree that traveling either way to Ft. Worth on Saturday is the best bet. e could take TRE to Big D, and if we missed the Anniversary train for whatever reason on Sat, we could "carpool" it over to Ft. Worth on Sunday to do this, and then if needed we can "carpool" back to Big D (Union Station and/or Love Field) later on........there seem to be several of us who are in the DFW area who can pitch in with carpooling, if needed.

Good thing about Dallas is that it is not a requirement to hotel in downtown, there are many great places along the DART routes, so there are places for every budget, or desire.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's a list of hotels in Dallas & Fort Worth that are accessible by transit, either by walking or a hotel shuttle from the nearest train stop.


----------



## henryj (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, I like the idea of finishing up in Dallas as I want to fly back to Houston from Love Field and there is no TRE on Sunday. The TRE trains eastbound on Saturday are 5:17, 6:17, 8:17 and 9:47. We can meet at the exhibit around 2PM, take the 5:17 to Dallas and have dinner some where, stay overnight and fly home Sunday. The train only works one way from Houston if we stay overnight Saturday night. What we need now is a restaurant recommendation and a hotel recommendation. I know there are plenty of places to eat in that warehouse district right on DART. I have no idea where to stay except I would prefer a nice neighborhood if you know what I mean. Someone up there in the know give us a plan and lets do this. Remember in January Dallas can be really cold, sometimes with ice and snow so pick accordingly. If it all goes to H then we can do the car pool thingy to see the exhibit Sunday. On SWA I can always change flights.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 7, 2011)

Henry,

I gave Texas Sunset 2 restaurant recommendations for Dallas last night in chat. The first was Hoffbrau Steaks and the second was the Spaghetti Warehouse. Both are decent, usually do good with groups, and aren't outrageously priced. At Hoffbrau I walked in with a group of 8 without a reservation and they still managed to accommodate us and take good care of us.

As for hotels, I posted a link earlier to a list of hotels accessible from transit. Just pick your favorite! 

Personally I've stayed at the Hampton Inn downtown, which wasn't half bad. Granted that was about 5 years ago, so things could well have changed by now. But back then I found the location to be good and the hotel was very nice, good staff.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

If you just want an excuse to ride the light rail, you can consider booking one of the hotels up in Richardson in the so-called Telecom Corridor area that is served by the DART Red Line. It's a pretty good area, very safe from what I have seen working there since the past four months, and the Hyatt, Residence Inn and one more, I guess Econo Lodge are a minute or two walking distance from Galatyn Road DART station. On weekends, there are trains from Union Station to Galatyn Park departing as late as 11.49pm and Sunday morning first train to come downtown is as early as 6.22am. The Red Line from Union Station to Galatyn Park will give you experience of at-grade running, elevated running as well as underground running.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 8, 2011)

The Florida mini-gathering is so simple: enjoy the train to WPK, meet for a meal or two, converse, enjoy the train ride back home.

Riding the light rail, gathering together to see the Anniversary Train, car pooling, etc. This is starting to sound more like the annual gathering and less like a mini-gathering, which I thought was the original intention. :huh:


----------



## saxman (Nov 8, 2011)

If you want to fly back, I'd say staying in Dallas is a good idea. The light rail does run on Sunday, so you can get to Love Field. It's also possible to get to DFW by bus on Sunday, but it's a long ride from Dallas. Perhaps after dinner in Dallas we could a moonlight streetcar ride on the McKinney Ave trolley. For those staying in Fort Worth, the last TRE is at 9:49 pm leaving Dallas. Does it make sense to do something on Sunday? Perhaps a ride on the light rail? The only problem with that is if you stay in Fort Worth, you'd miss out on it, since you can't get to Dallas really.

There are plenty of restaurants in the West End that I'm sure we could eat at. The original Speghetti Warehouse is there and is pretty neat.


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 8, 2011)

In Dallas I have stayed at Springhill Suites (in West End) twice and the Sheraton (on Olive St. near Arts District) twice. I got both on Priceline for around $50/night.

In FTW I have stayed at Park Central and Courtyard Blackstone (both right downtown, walking distance to Amtrak) and at the Marriott (out at the Stockyards) and another one out by the Museum District. Also on Pricline these were more expensive.

These are all on Alan's list. Since I don't have to get to and from an opera performance this time, the Richardson/Plano option with the ride on the red line interests me.


----------



## henryj (Nov 8, 2011)

I have made my Amtrak reservations, so I am going to take a little train trip regardless. Just a reminder, the AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic is January 6th in Arlington so if you are going by air you might want to jump on those reservations and the same goes for hotel space. I made the Amtrak reservation because the price for a roomette on the Sunset has already jumped over

$60 from just a few days ago. One on the Sunset to Del Rio so I can sleep until at least 5am in SAS and a coach seat on the Eagle. If you are going, well let us know. If no one is going to meet us there then I am going to fly back Saturday night. If we are going to have a nice dinner in Dallas then I will fly back Sunday.

The Springhill suites is already sold out. The Hotel Lawrence is across from Union Station. The Hoffbrau Steak House sounds like a good place to eat.

Any other ideas?


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 8, 2011)

Alan's list of hotls is quite good!

The "West End" area has gone down a bit in the past few years, but Spring Hill Suites is OK, Hampton is good, the Lawrence is more budget concious and is a quaint remodel....more stars are the Magnolia and Adolphus.

I love the Hoffbrau, really fun place, but my last trip to Spaghetti Warehouse was dismal..........

I will be happy to be a carpooler if needed, since I live betwixt D and FW


----------



## AlanB (Nov 8, 2011)

tonys96 said:


> Alan's list of hotls is quite good!


Actually that's not my list, although I have over the years tipped the author off to a few of the hotels on the list. But it belongs to a railfan and a friend of mine (also an admin over at OTOL) named Kevin Korell. Kevin has spent countless hours on compiling and maintaining those lists for various cities around the US and I cannot say enough about the effort involved!

I daresay that probably hundreds, if not a few thousand railfans have taken advantage of Kevin's hard work and owe him considerable thanks for his efforts!

You can view the master city list here as well as a food court/restaurant list that he maintains here.



tonys96 said:


> I love the Hoffbrau, really fun place, but my last trip to Spaghetti Warehouse was dismal..........


I'm sorry to hear that the Spaghetti Warehouse has gone down hill. 

I won't deny however that I liked the Hoffbrau better. And like I said, we walked in right off the street without a reservation and they took it right in stride and provided great service and excellent food for a decent price.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 9, 2011)

henryj said:


> If you are going, well let us know.


I'll definitely be there. As for specifics I'll be boarding the Northbound Texas Eagle (22) in SAS at 7:00AM on Saturday the 7th of January 2012 and arriving around 2:00PM (if everything goes smoothly). I'll be heading back South again twenty four hours later on the 8th. To be perfectly honest $28.80 is a steal for seven hours of riding. Now we just need to narrow down our hotel and restaurant options...


----------



## henryj (Nov 9, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> henryj said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going, well let us know.
> ...


First a note of thanks to Alan for providing those lists. I am leaving Houston on #1 Friday night to SAS and then taking #22 out of SAS at 7am so I will look for you. The train doesn't work for me on Sunday so I plan to fly back from Love Field. I park my car at Hobby Friday and take the Super Shuttle to the Amtrak station so when I get back my car is there waiting for me. I booked the Hotel Lawrence for Saturday night because it's across the street from Union Station and I can just walk across and check in and leave my stuff. I can put up with most anything for one night. I vote for the Hoffbrau Steak house for dinner. I like the idea of getting a chance to sample the TRE from Fort Worth. I would like to check out the new "A" Train to Denton but it doesn't run on Sunday. However, MATA does run from around 10am until 9:30 or so every 25 minutes. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 9, 2011)

henryj said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > henryj said:
> ...


MATA ????


----------



## Texan Eagle (Nov 9, 2011)

tonys96 said:


> henryj said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Sunset said:
> ...


This- http://www.mata.org/


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 9, 2011)

Texan Eagle said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > henryj said:
> ...


Ahhhhh...........................we just call it the Mckinney Trolley or simply the trolley..............MATA really screwed me up..............it is a fun ride!


----------



## AlanB (Nov 9, 2011)

tonys96 said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > This- http://www.mata.org/
> ...


It doesn't MATA what you call it, it is a great ride. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Misty. (Nov 9, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Umm.. why should this be an issue? If one is going to take the southbound TE on Sunday, it should not matter to him/her if it arrives at DAL at 11.30am or 2.30pm, right? From what I understand so far, the plan suggested by a couple of folks is that everyone meets Saturday afternoon in FTW, see the exhibition train and the TE/Flyer and then take TRE to Dallas, have dinner in Dallas and stay the night in Dallas. On Sunday, the folks taking southbound TE can do so from DAL, and everyone can spend time at DAL Union Station until the TE pulls in, there will be DART and freight traffic to keep railfans entertained, and downtown is just a block away if the station seems boring.
> ...


Plus I don't remember terrible lines for either of my prior Anniversary Train walkthoughs in STL and MKE, though those were both early in the day in timing. At MKE, I did another trip through later in the day, trying to locate someone... it was a little more crowded, but still no line outside the train itself. Things should be pretty smooth there. ^_^


----------



## henryj (Nov 10, 2011)

So now that this is a go, how are we to identify each other and get our group together? I assume assembly time is the arrival of #22 at the Fort Worth Intermodal Center from SAS. I have only been there once, but the center has meeting rooms up stairs or we could meet by the Interurban display outside. Any suggestions?


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 10, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> I'll definitely be there. As for specifics I'll be boarding the Northbound Texas Eagle (22) in SAS at 7:00AM on Saturday the 7th of January 2012 and arriving around 2:00PM (if everything goes smoothly). I'll be heading back South again twenty four hours later on the 8th.


Me too. Exactly.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 10, 2011)

So our current consensus is Hoffbrau Steaks for dinner in Downtown Dallas and nearby hotels?


----------



## henryj (Nov 10, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> So our current consensus is Hoffbrau Steaks for dinner in Downtown Dallas and nearby hotels?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Nov 10, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> So our current consensus is Hoffbrau Steaks for dinner in Downtown Dallas and nearby hotels?


And MATA on Sunday morning?


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 10, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> So our current consensus is Hoffbrau Steaks for dinner in Downtown Dallas and nearby hotels?


Look on Alan's list above, any hotel that says "downtown" is easily accessible from Union Station. Add to the list the Hampton Inn downtown, and the Magnolia Hotel.


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 18, 2011)

Question 1.

So, just what is the anniversary train, anyway?

Queston 2.

Is there ever the chance to walk through a Superliner (or viewliner for that matter) sleeper car? ( the videos are GREAT, but nothing beats eyeball contact)

Thanks!


----------



## AlanB (Nov 18, 2011)

tonys96 said:


> Question 1.
> 
> So, just what is the anniversary train, anyway?


It's a special train that Amtrak put together that has traveling exhibits showing things from Amtrak's 40 years of existence. It also has a small gift shop to buy stuff in.

More info can be found here.



tonys96 said:


> Queston 2.
> 
> Is there ever the chance to walk through a Superliner (or viewliner for that matter) sleeper car? ( the videos are GREAT, but nothing beats eyeball contact)
> 
> Thanks!


On National Train day each May some of the larger cities have cars on display. Not sure that Dallas has ever done anything. Typically it's LA, Chicago, DC, & Philly that have the biggest equipment displays.


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 18, 2011)

AlanB said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > Question 1.
> ...



Went to train day at both Dallas and Ft. Worth this past year. Didn't see one at either, had the Flyer open at Ft. Worth, and they were shutting up shop in Dallas when I arrived. 

I have almost enough points to do a two zone roomette round trip, and would like to see roomette before deciding on the destination.


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 18, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> In Dallas I have stayed at Springhill Suites (in West End) twice and the Sheraton (on Olive St. near Arts District) twice. I got both on Priceline for around $50/night.
> 
> In FTW I have stayed at Park Central and Courtyard Blackstone (both right downtown, walking distance to Amtrak) and at the Marriott (out at the Stockyards) and another one out by the Museum District. Also on Pricline these were more expensive.
> 
> These are all on Alan's list. Since I don't have to get to and from an opera performance this time, the Richardson/Plano option with the ride on the red line interests me.



The renisance at gatalyn park red line stop is quite nice. Next to a performing arts center, has nice park feel to the area.


----------



## CNW (Nov 20, 2011)

I've sort of skimmed the five pages on this thread but would someone bring it all together for me. Is there to be a mini gathering and what are the most recent updates. My son lives in Dallas and I visit him often. I drive from Arkansas and stay at a Best Western in Plano because I can't drive in Dallas. I can't merge in high speed traffic..don' t laugh Oprah admits to this problem as well. Anyway I ride the DART lightlrail all over the place for two dollars a day. I could and would come to a gathering in the DFW area.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 20, 2011)

CNW said:


> I've sort of skimmed the five pages on this thread but would someone bring it all together for me. Is there to be a mini gathering and what are the most recent updates.


There will absolutely be a mini-gathering. Officially it starts at the Forth Worth station around 2:00PM CST on January 7th when the northbound Texas Eagle arrives and ends around twenty-four hours later when the southbound Texas Eagle departs. On the first day we'll be exploring the Amtrak museum train and Forth Worth station before hopping on the TRE and heading over to Dallas. We can get a good look at the Dallas station area and then head to Hoffbrou Steaks for dinner. Then we'll get some rest at hotels nearby in the West End. The following morning we'll meet for breakfast and do some light rail running. If we didn't have enough time to check out the Dallas station on Saturday we can explore it in more detail on Sunday. Then we'll board our trains, planes, and automobiles to head home. If that sounds like fun to you then feel free to join us!

I'll be posting some additional information on the hotel options shortly.


----------



## CNW (Nov 20, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## henryj (Nov 20, 2011)

I am staying at the Hotel Lawrence because it is across from Union Station. When we arrive in Dallas from FW I can just run over and check in and drop off my stuff and rejoin the group in Union Station and the Hoffbrau. In it's web site it looks ok to me. It is a refurbished vintage hotel. I am flying back to Houston on Sunday afternoon so I do want to do some light rail and perhaps the McKinney Ave trolley. Also the light rail plus the bus take me right to Love Field.


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 20, 2011)

henryj said:


> I am staying at the Hotel Lawrence because it is across from Union Station. When we arrive in Dallas from FW I can just run over and check in and drop off my stuff and rejoin the group in Union Station and the Hoffbrau. In it's web site it looks ok to me. It is a refurbished vintage hotel. I am flying back to Houston on Sunday afternoon so I do want to do some light rail and perhaps the McKinney Ave trolley. Also the light rail plus the bus take me right to Love Field.


The Lawrence is an old refurbished hotel. Smaller rooms, but neat, clean and convenient.

The DART rail stop called "Love Field" is quite a ways from Love Field, and it takes a bus ride to get to the terminals. Anyone who needs/wants a ride ovet to Love Field on Sunday will be accommodated...I can do it, and others have offered to do it also.

I'm looking forward this....I am a newbie here, and have not made any other get-togethers, and am looking forward to meeting some of y'all. will likely just ride the Eagle over to Ft. Worth, and TRE back....................since I live in the middle, I can TRE it either way.


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 20, 2011)

henryj said:


> I am staying at the Hotel Lawrence because it is across from Union Station. When we arrive in Dallas from FW I can just run over and check in and drop off my stuff and rejoin the group in Union Station and the Hoffbrau. In it's web site it looks ok to me. It is a refurbished vintage hotel. I am flying back to Houston on Sunday afternoon so I do want to do some light rail and perhaps the McKinney Ave trolley. Also the light rail plus the bus take me right to Love Field.



If anyone needs/wants hotel info, let me know.


----------



## henryj (Nov 20, 2011)

tonys96 said:


> Anyone who needs/wants a ride ovet to Love Field on Sunday will be accommodated...I can do it, and others have offered to do it also.


Sounds like a good deal to me Tony. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Nov 20, 2011)

tonys96 said:


> The DART rail stop called "Love Field" is quite a ways from Love Field, and it takes a bus ride to get to the terminals. Anyone who needs/wants a ride ovet to Love Field on Sunday will be accommodated...I can do it, and others have offered to do it also.
> 
> I'm looking forward this....I am a newbie here, and have not made any other get-togethers, and am looking forward to meeting some of y'all. will likely just ride the Eagle over to Ft. Worth, and TRE back....................since I live in the middle, I can TRE it either way.


Yes, same here. I am also a newbie, haven't met anyone of you in person nor been to any gatherings, and I guess I'd be the youngest among the folks meeting up, probably a _kid_ among older folks



but that's ok, we all love trains, and that's all that matters 

I can also provide a ride in my car to anyone of you to/from your hotels in Dallas and to Love Field or DFW Airport if required.


----------



## lthanlon (Nov 20, 2011)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > How close is the river walk to the station in San Antonio?
> ...


I walked there during the westbound Eagle's layover last month. Takes maybe 15 minutes to get there at a good clip, but at that time of night there wasn't much open. As far as safety goes, the way is well lighted and there are folks around, especially when you reach the Denny's on the other side of the overpass. However, as in any city, I wouldn't recommend a woman try it by herself.


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 28, 2011)

I just bought a room for Jan 7th in the Dallas Sheraton on Priceline.com for $60 including tax. It's on Olive St. right by the light rail line but walkable from Union Station. I started out trying for Plano and/or Richardson to ride the Red Line but no luck out there. So I'm committed now!


----------



## Pat Harper (Nov 28, 2011)

I was sort of looking forward to a Texas gathering, since we're just in the next state, however I will not be able to attend. We will be in Texas for Christmas, not sure how long we're going to stay there. It won't be anywhere near Dallas, though, unless you count Wimberley as being close.

Hope you have a great gathering!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 28, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> I just bought a room for Jan 7th in the Dallas Sheraton on Priceline.com for $60 including tax. It's on Olive St. right by the light rail line but walkable from Union Station. I started out trying for Plano and/or Richardson to ride the Red Line but no luck out there. So I'm committed now!


I tried for the same area and level (DT 3.5S). I started at $45 base and upped $1 per rebid. Went all the way to $53 before it was approved at $67 all-in. Sheraton's own website shows these rooms going for $179.67 after tax on January 7th. So still about a 63% discount, give or take. If anyone wants help trying to get their own room through Priceline I'd be happy to help out. Just keep in mind that you can't back-out once you bid.



Pat Harper said:


> I was sort of looking forward to a Texas gathering, since we're just in the next state, however I will not be able to attend. We will be in Texas for Christmas, not sure how long we're going to stay there. It won't be anywhere near Dallas, though, unless you count Wimberley as being close. Hope you have a great gathering!


Sorry to hear you can't make it. If this one goes well maybe we'll have another one at a date and location that will work better for you.


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 28, 2011)

There is also a wonderful website/forum for helping manipulate Priceline.com to your best advantage.

www.biddingfortravel.yuku.com

I have gotten many bargains using their methods.


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 28, 2011)

I had forgotten about a committment on Sunday Jan. 8, I will have to be on the DART red line to be in Richardson at 3:00 pm. I will be in for all of the goings-on until then, though.


----------



## Donctor (Nov 29, 2011)

So this is happening in FTW, right?


----------



## Texan Eagle (Nov 29, 2011)

Donctor said:


> So this is happening in FTW, right?


FTW *and *DAL, or as the title of the thread appropriately mentions- *DFW Metroplex * 

The plan in short is to meet on Saturday at FTW, see the Amtrak Anniversary train, ride TRE to DAL, dinner, sleep, Sunday morning explore the McKinney Avenue Trolley or DAL Union Station depending on interest and finish off by the time the Eagle comes through.


----------



## Donctor (Nov 29, 2011)

Texan Eagle said:


> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> > So this is happening in FTW, right?
> ...


I might be interested. I haven't gotten to see the anniversary train, and this is probably my only remaining chance. Plus, it sounds fun.


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 29, 2011)

Donctor said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Donctor said:
> ...


Bring your self on!

The more the merrier!!

How about you JimHudson? Would like to meet you..................


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 30, 2011)

tonys96 said:


> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> > Texan Eagle said:
> ...


Well be there with Bells on!(my girl griend is coming with me!) Ridng #22 from AUS-FTW on Sat 1/07 (Coach), will stay in the Lawrence in Dallas one night, then catch #21 DAL-AUS(Roomette)on Sunday 1/08. Looking forward to meeeting new friends and seeing old ones also! As you said, the more the merrier! Jim


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 30, 2011)

tonys96 said:


> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> > I might be interested. I haven't gotten to see the anniversary train, and this is probably my only remaining chance. Plus, it sounds fun.
> ...


Absolutely! If you feel like coming along you're more than welcome to join us.



jimhudson said:


> Well be there with Bells on!


LOL! I guess we'll be listening for the jingling as we pull into Austin. ^_^


----------



## Misty. (Dec 2, 2011)

Finally, a chance to cover more of the Eagle than STL-CHI (In other words, barring some odd circumstance happening, consider me in ^_^ )


----------



## Texan Eagle (Dec 3, 2011)

Folks, a suggestion- would anyone of you be interested in riding the Grapevine Vintage Railroad? They have not put up schedules for January yet but current schedule involves two types of runs- one is a Grapevine-Fort Worth (or vice versa) run that takes 1.5 hours, while the other is Trinity River run that starts and ends at same location in Fort Worth and takes 1 hour. They have one steam engine and one diesel engine. Currently steam engine is in repairs so trains run on diesel engine but if the steam engine gets up and running by January, it should be fun!

The question is, where do we fit this in the schedule. If we go for this on Saturday afternoon, we miss seeing the Anniversary train. If we do this Sunday afternoon, folks taking Eagles in both direction can not make it. I live in DFW metro area so I can visit this place anytime but if some of you are interested in doing this at Gathering time, I will wait for company


----------



## RobertB (Dec 5, 2011)

This looks like fun, even/especially since I'm already in Dallas! I'll try to make it to FW that Saturday, and I can be a backup to the more knowledgeable folks for questions about Dallas -- especially the off-the-beaten-path destinations in Oak Cliff (the more interesting side of town).


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 5, 2011)

Texan Eagle said:


> Folks, a suggestion- would anyone of you be interested in riding the Grapevine Vintage Railroad?


I dunno. I'm a little hesitant to get involved with one of those community theater troupes that do the lunch/wine/dinner train thing. I like comedy, but I'm more of a stand-up comedy kind of fan. In any case I'll be riding in and out on the Texas Eagle so I guess that kind of kills it for me. Might be best to keep things relatively simple for this first event anyway.



RobertB said:


> This looks like fun, even/especially since I'm already in Dallas! I'll try to make it to FW that Saturday, and I can be a backup to the more knowledgeable folks for questions about Dallas -- especially the off-the-beaten-path destinations in Oak Cliff (the more interesting side of town).


Sounds good and we'd be glad to have you aboard. Although you might want to check the old radio first to make sure there's no shootout going down at the _Union Corral_ before you head out. Hopefully 2012 can bring some stability back to Amtrak. Unless that whole Mayan astrological cataclysm thing comes about. In which case I guess it won't mater anymore. :lol:


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone know why the TE leaving CHI on 1/6 requires a bus from LVW to either DAL or FTW?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 7, 2011)

Everydaymatters said:


> Does anyone know why the TE leaving CHI on 1/6 requires a bus from LVW to either DAL or FTW?


I'm guessing construction, but is there only one viable path between Longview and Fort Worth?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 7, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know why the TE leaving CHI on 1/6 requires a bus from LVW to either DAL or FTW?
> ...


There are other ways but you have to wind through the Piney Woods, do all kinds of backup moves etc. (ie down to Corsicana, through Big Sandy etc.)It makes the Trains run extremely late into Dal and FTW so in this case a trip on I20 is probably better even though NO Bus ride beats a train ride! :excl: :excl: Last year when the Eagles were rerouted due to Track Work and a Derailment in East Texas they were runnning 3-4 hours late into DAL and TXA! Id guess trackwork is the reason, Derailments arent scheduled! :lol:


----------



## Misty. (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, that's news to me - Made my reservations Friday, and that was not up then. Who wants to take bets on when I get the automated call? 

EDIT: The voice mail was left at 4:08. :lol: Still, not looking forward to having to get up that early just to take a bus the rest of the way to FTW, heh.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 7, 2011)

MistyOLR said:


> Well, that's news to me - Made my reservations Friday, and that was not up then. Who wants to take bets on when I get the automated call?
> 
> EDIT: The voice mail was left at 4:08. :lol: Still, not looking forward to having to get up that early just to take a bus the rest of the way to FTW, heh.


Hey Misty! I got the Robo call about 4PM also! We only have to ride a bus from DAL-FTW returning home on Sun 1/08! And you could have had it worse, the Eagle doesnt get to LGW till about 8:30AM when on time, TXA is more like 6AM,so youll get a couple of more hours sleep which I know you like! ^_^ The trip from LGW-FTW isnt that bad via highway, you can actually see more than from the Train!  Be sure and get a voucher upon your return to STL!!!


----------



## Misty. (Dec 7, 2011)

Hee. My call was from a human, though I didn't catch her name (a little more accent in the voice than I'm used to hearing, but it only really messed with my hearing her name)... I dunno about a voucher, though. Yeah, I have to get up earlier than originally planned, but that's more my screwy sleep patterns than their fault. I'd rather save a voucher for something epic, like a day or more late train, heh.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 7, 2011)

MistyOLR said:


> Hee. My call was from a human, though I didn't catch her name (a little more accent in the voice than I'm used to hearing, but it only really messed with my hearing her name)... I dunno about a voucher, though. Yeah, I have to get up earlier than originally planned, but that's more my screwy sleep patterns than their fault. I'd rather save a voucher for something epic, like a day or more late train, heh.


Every little bit helps Misty! With those Looooooow bucket Point runs from STL to Alton, even a small voucher would help, as much as you ride it all adds up and a Bus is NOT a Train no matter how nice! I know you didnt book a dog to DFW for the mini-Gathering! :excl: :excl: :excl: Getting up a little early will allow you to have breakfast in the Diner , just hope Miss Polly isnt working the Diner that trip! :help:


----------



## boxcar479 (Dec 7, 2011)

Will the museum train still be in FTW?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 7, 2011)

boxcar817 said:


> Will the museum train still be in FTW?


Tracy: Are you asking about the 40th Anniversary Train in FTW?? It is moved during the week and @ night,so shouldnt be a problem to get it to FTW as scheduled!!! Look forward to your next Trip Report! ^_^ Jim


----------



## City of Miami (Dec 8, 2011)

I got the call from Daisy Wednesday afternoon. Then emails reticketing me on Thruway Bus DAL-FTW and train #1020 FTW-SAS on Sunday. I hope they stick to this plan. I have been bustituted FTW to AUS and I didn't like it. We hit no less than three back ups behind accidents on IH35.


----------



## henryj (Dec 8, 2011)

Does any of this affect the northbound #22 on Saturday the 7th? I am taking the Sunset #1 Friday night to SAS and then #22 to Fort Worth on Saturday.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 8, 2011)

henryj said:


> Does any of this affect the northbound #22 on Saturday the 7th? I am taking the Sunset #1 Friday night to SAS and then #22 to Fort Worth on Saturday.


This only seems to affect travel North/East of Fort Worth and South of Longview as of the time of this writing. So, for Northbound members heading to the Mini-Gathering it's a non-issue. For folks heading South from Dallas on Sunday the 8th it will result in about an hour's worth of bus bridging back to Forth Worth to rejoin the southern portion of the Texas Eagle. For folks heading south from Chicago it's another story.


----------



## City of Miami (Dec 8, 2011)

Service: 1021

Duration: 07H 45M

Departs:

Fort Worth, Texas (Ftw)

Sunday January 8, 2012 3:10PM

Arrives:

San Antonio, Texas (Sas)

Sunday January 8, 2012 10:55PM

I just noticed that according to my email (above) 1021 leaves FTW an hour later than usual and arrives SAS an hour later. If it's later than midnight it's a $20 cab ride for me. :angry: Anyway, we will have a long layover in FTW on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 8, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> Service: 1021
> 
> Duration: 07H 45M
> 
> ...


The reason for the later Departure of #21 to SAS is that #22 will be turned in FTW, its a crew and service stop, and the busses from LGW and DAL bringing the pax from #21 out of CHI that will be turned in LGW to become #22 may have traffic problems on the way to FTW! Also the pax going between FTW and LGW will have to be loaded on busses in FTW, so it will be a busy afternoon @ the Intermodel Station! The agents that work FTW's counter aren't the friendliest or speediest people around also! For us it means we wont get Lunch :angry2: on the Train from DAL-FTW, hope the Hot Dog man is operating @ the FTW Station that day! :wub:


----------



## henryj (Dec 10, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> The reason for the later Departure of #21 to SAS is that #22 will be turned in FTW, its a crew and service stop, and the busses from LGW and DAL bringing the pax from #21 out of CHI that will be turned in LGW to become #22 may have traffic problems on the way to FTW! Also the pax going between FTW and LGW will have to be loaded on busses in FTW, so it will be a busy afternoon @ the Intermodel Station! The agents that work FTW's counter aren't the friendliest or speediest people around also! For us it means we wont get Lunch :angry2: on the Train from DAL-FTW, hope the Hot Dog man is operating @ the FTW Station that day! :wub:


Jim I just got my email. I am now on train #1022 from SAS to FTW on Saturday the 7th rather than #22. Good news is I can get a private room for only $103. See you on the train or in FTW.


----------



## Partyman (Dec 10, 2011)

Has there been any kind of consensus on the motel yet?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 11, 2011)

henryj said:


> Jim I just got my email. I am now on train #1022 from SAS to FTW on Saturday the 7th rather than #22. Good news is I can get a private room for only $103. See you on the train or in FTW.


I got my email as well. Although in the case of the outbound trip it wasn't exactly clear what had changed until I realized it was apparently referring to the change in train number alone. Seems like these notice emails could use a line drawing attention to whatever exactly had changed.








Partyman said:


> Has there been any kind of consensus on the motel yet?


Hello Partyman. The two hotels that have received the most attention are the *Hotel Lawrence‎* which has an advantage of location, and the *Sheraton Dallas* which has the advantage of price. At least when purchased as a bid through Priceline. Hope that helps! ^_^


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright folks it's getting pretty close to the arrival of the first AU gathering of 2012!

Let's get a roll call going so we can see who's planning to attend and how big the reservation needs to be for dinner on Saturday night. 

This means YOU! ^_^

? Railroad Bill

? Texan Eagle

? Pat Harper

? tonys96

Y Texas Sunset

? City of Miami

? OlympianHiawatha

? henryj

? stntylr

? MistyOLR

? Partyman

? GlobalistPotato

? grounded flyboy

? saxman

? boxcar817

? wmk

? CNW

? jimhudson

? Will Ray

? RobertB

? buck1108

? Jim G.

? pennyk

? johnny.menhennet

? VentureForth

? NJCoastExp

All I need is a simple yes/no/maybe and your arrival/departure info if you'll be attending so we know when to expect you and if you intend to join us for evening dinner in Dallas. I'll PM my cell phone to those who are planning to attend in case you need help finding/avoiding us or the like. :hi:


----------



## tonys96 (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonys96......yes, and will have my g/f (who took her first rail trip ever on the HF this year) in tow. We live in the DFW area.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Dec 28, 2011)

Texan Eagle - Yes. Single guy, attending alone. Live in DFW area. Will have my car available to ferry folks around if required. Coach class only, no roomettes


----------



## Misty. (Dec 28, 2011)

Yup, I'm still coming and interested in the group dinner, though I haven't found any outsiders to drag along yet ( :lol: ). Good thing I'm still anticipating meeting up with at least two AU people on the Eagle that arrives 1/7. I know I'm leaving on 22 (8), because I have a points run reserved for a few hours after my arrival if 22 is reasonably on time into STL.

A question (what, someone had to ask it, I think :blush: ) Are text messages OK, or will things have to be calls only if someone needs to contact you?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 28, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> Alright folks it's getting pretty close to the arrival of the first AU gathering of 2012!
> 
> Let's get a roll call going so we can see who's planning to attend and how big the reservation needs to be for dinner on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


Im a definite Yes Chris! Will be arriving on #1022 from AUS on Sat. 1/7 with my Girlfriend, Kathy G,well be in a Roomette on 2230. We are staying in Dallas @ the Lawrence, riding back on the bus bridge/#1021 on Sunday 1/8 in a Roomette! We plan to ride the TRE to DAL after visiting the Anniversary Train, check into our Hotel and then attend the Dinner with the group! Breakfast is included @ our Hotel so perhaps will visit Dealy PLaza for the JFK thing before catching the 11:50AM Bus :angry2: to FTW on Sunday!


----------



## tonys96 (Dec 28, 2011)

Addendum to my prior response:

Yes, we will be doing the dinner at Hoffbrau with the group. We will be in Ft. Worth around noon or so on the TRE, so we will be waiting for the Eagles to arrive.

If time permits, we will be glad to show anyone around the DART system and/or the McKinney Ave. trolley. We will also be available on Sunday morning, but have a play to be at Sunday afternoon.


----------



## CNW (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm planning to come weather permitting as I am driving. Staying in Plano Best Western. Will take the TRE to Fort Worth to meet the Eagle on Saturday.

Return to Dallas to join the evening meal.


----------



## henryj (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes I plan to attend. Leaving Houston on #1 Friday night Jan 6th, Rm 18, car 131. San Antonio to Ft Worth on Sat, Jan 7th, Train 1022 reserved coach. Return is SWA on Sunday Jan 8th, Flt 43 at 5pm. Staying at the Hotel Lawrence. Yes I plan to attend the dinner Saturday night at Hoffbrau.


----------



## CNW (Dec 28, 2011)

I neglected to say my son may or may not accompany me.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Chris,

Unfortunately we will not make it to the Texas Mini since our plans have us heading to Fla for the Gathering in WPK the next week. Time and finances could not come together to do both. Hope you all have a great time in Texas and hope to see many of you at the next Big Gathering in the East next Oct, if not before :giggle:

Best wishes

Railroad Bill & Claudia


----------



## CNW (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is the Big Gathering in the East next year?


----------



## boxcar479 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep, I'm looking forward to meeting up with everyone on Sat at FTW, and I may ride over to DAL with the gang. I won't be able to make the dinner though. I have prior plans for Sunday as well. See y'all soon!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, here are the updates so far. If I get anything wrong just let me know!

If you voted 'No' or 'Null' or did not vote then you won't be on this list unless you speak up.

*Y*es/*N*o/*M*aybe | Username | (Dinner) | 21/22/821/TRE/CAR | Hotel

N Railroad Bill

*Y* Texan Eagle (1) CAR

? Pat Harper

*Y* tonys96 (2) TRE

*Y* Texas Sunset (1) 22 Sheraton

? City of Miami

? OlympianHiawatha

*Y* henryj (1) 22 Lawrence

? stntylr

*Y* MistyOLR (1) 21

? Partyman

? GlobalistPotato

? grounded flyboy

? saxman

*Y* boxcar817 (0)

? wmk

*Y* CNW (2) TRE Plano Best Western

*Y* jimhudson (2) 22 Lawrence

? Will Ray

? RobertB

? buck1108

? Jim G.

? pennyk

? johnny.menhennet

? VentureForth

? NJCoastExp



tonys96 said:


> Tonys96......yes, and will have my g/f (who took her first rail trip ever on the HF this year) in tow. We live in the DFW area.


Sounds good.



Texan Eagle said:


> Texan Eagle - Yes. Single guy, attending alone. Live in DFW area. Will have my car available to ferry folks around if required. Coach class only, no roomettes.


What about the snack bar? Sightseer Sunroof? Pillows and blankets?



MistyOLR said:


> Yup, I'm still coming and interested in the group dinner, though I haven't found any outsiders to drag along yet ( :lol: ). Good thing I'm still anticipating meeting up with at least two AU people on the Eagle that arrives 1/7. I know I'm leaving on 22 (8), because I have a points run reserved for a few hours after my arrival if 22 is reasonably on time into STL. A question (what, someone had to ask it, I think :blush: ) Are text messages OK, or will things have to be calls only if someone needs to contact you?


Text messages will be fine, and in fact preferable if you ask me. Could get a little complicated otherwise.



jimhudson said:


> Im a definite Yes Chris! Will be arriving on #1022 from AUS on Sat. 1/7 with my Girlfriend, Kathy G,well be in a Roomette on 2230. We are staying in Dallas @ the Lawrence, riding back on the bus bridge/#1021 on Sunday 1/8 in a Roomette! We plan to ride the TRE to DAL after visiting the Anniversary Train, check into our Hotel and then attend the Dinner with the group! Breakfast is included @ our Hotel so perhaps will visit Dealy PLaza for the JFK thing before catching the 11:50AM Bus to FTW on Sunday!


Glad to hear it! I'll probably be in the sightseer lounge when you board. I certainly feel for the poor folks stuck on the bus between Longview and Fort Worth. Hopefully they won't launch a mutiny and/or trash the place before it arrives in Dallas. 



tonys96 said:


> Yes, we will be doing the dinner at Hoffbrau with the group. We will be in Ft. Worth around noon or so on the TRE, so we will be waiting for the Eagles to arrive. If time permits, we will be glad to show anyone around the DART system and/or the McKinney Ave. trolley. We will also be available on Sunday morning, but have a play to be at Sunday afternoon.


It will be much appreciated to have some locals with us helping to show us around. My experience with the DFW area is limited to a couple airports, a couple train platforms, and a few days of technical training several years ago.



CNW said:


> I'm planning to come weather permitting as I am driving. Staying in Plano Best Western. Will take the TRE to Fort Worth to meet the Eagle on Saturday. Return to Dallas to join the evening meal.


Hopefully the weather will be nice and we'll get to see you there.



henryj said:


> Yes I plan to attend. Leaving Houston on #1 Friday night Jan 6th, Rm 18, car 131. San Antonio to Ft Worth on Sat, Jan 7th, Train 1022 reserved coach. Return is SWA on Sunday Jan 8th, Flt 43 at 5pm. Staying at the Hotel Lawrence. Yes I plan to attend the dinner Saturday night at Hoffbrau.


I'll probably be boarding the Northbound Texas Eagle with you in San Antonio, although I sometimes cut it pretty close to departure.



CNW said:


> I neglected to say my son may or may not accompany me.


I've included him in the count above. Worst case we'll end up with an extra chair or something.



Railroad Bill said:


> Hi Chris, Unfortunately we will not make it to the Texas Mini since our plans have us heading to Fla for the Gathering in WPK the next week. Time and finances could not come together to do both. Hope you all have a great time in Texas and hope to see many of you at the next Big Gathering in the East next Oct, if not before :giggle: Best wishes Railroad Bill & Claudia


Sorry to hear that! Hope to see you at a future gathering as well.



CNW said:


> Where is the Big Gathering in the East next year?


I don't think it's been decided as of yet.



boxcar817 said:


> Yep, I'm looking forward to meeting up with everyone on Sat at FTW, and I may ride over to DAL with the gang. I won't be able to make the dinner though. I have prior plans for Sunday as well. See y'all soon!


Looking forward to it!


----------



## City of Miami (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes. I'll arrive on #22 on Sat and depart on #21 on Sun. I'm staying at the Sheraton in Dallas and I plan to come to dinner at the Hofbrau.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 30, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> Yes. I'll arrive on #22 on Sat and depart on #21 on Sun. I'm staying at the Sheraton in Dallas and I plan to come to dinner at the Hofbrau.


Excellent. I figured you'd be coming after securing a PL bid but didn't want to presume. 

----------------------------------

*Y*es/*N*o/*M*aybe | Username | (Dinner) | 21/22/821/TRE/CAR | Hotel

N Railroad Bill

*Y* Texan Eagle (1) CAR

N Pat Harper

*Y* tonys96 (2) TRE

*Y* Texas Sunset (1) 22 Sheraton

*Y* City of Miami (1) 22 Sheraton

? OlympianHiawatha

*Y* henryj (1) 22 Lawrence

? stntylr

*Y* MistyOLR (1) 21

? Partyman

? GlobalistPotato

? grounded flyboy

? saxman

*Y* boxcar817 (0)

? wmk

*Y* CNW (2) TRE Plano Best Western

*Y* jimhudson (2) 22 Lawrence

? Will Ray

? RobertB

? buck1108

? Jim G.

? pennyk

? johnny.menhennet

? VentureForth

? NJCoastExp


----------



## henryj (Jan 1, 2012)

So far the weather looks good, for Dallas. Temps in the 50's and 60's. Sorry, no snow. I plan to get some breakfast on #22 after it leaves SAS Saturday morning. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## NJCoastExp (Jan 1, 2012)

NO. I was very lukewarm from the beginning.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 1, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> City of Miami said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I'll arrive on #22 on Sat and depart on #21 on Sun. I'm staying at the Sheraton in Dallas and I plan to come to dinner at the Hofbrau.
> ...


I am a no for this year - but do plan to make it to Texas by train one of these days.


----------



## henryj (Jan 1, 2012)

What time are we going to meet at the Hoffbrau Steak House Saturday night?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 1, 2012)

henryj said:


> So far the weather looks good, for Dallas. Temps in the 50's and 60's. Sorry, no snow. I plan to get some breakfast on #22 after it leaves SAS Saturday morning. Anyone want to join me?


Sure, I'll join you.



henryj said:


> What time are we going to meet at the Hoffbrau Steak House Saturday night?


Good question...

What time do most of y'all normally get hungry by? Are we dealing with early or later eaters here?


----------



## Misty. (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems like the common time for AU trips is about 7 PM... In my opinion, that's a good time, keeping in mind that we'll be a largish group and the common dinner rush time seems to be in the 5-8 PM range at most restaurants.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 1, 2012)

MistyOLR said:


> Seems like the common time for AU trips is about 7 PM... In my opinion, that's a good time, keeping in mind that we'll be a largish group and the common dinner rush time seems to be in the 5-8 PM range at most restaurants.


Who is going to call Hoffbrau and try to get a reservation? Probably a good idea on a Saturday night?


----------



## City of Miami (Jan 2, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> What time do most of y'all normally get hungry by? Are we dealing with early or later eaters here?


5:30 or 6 pm. Earlyish.


----------



## henryj (Jan 2, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> What time do most of y'all normally get hungry by? Are we dealing with early or later eaters here?


7pm. But if we are dealing with a Mavericks game here as someone said it might have to be later.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 2, 2012)

henryj said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > What time do most of y'all normally get hungry by? Are we dealing with early or later eaters here?
> ...



Yes, Mavericks play Saturday night @ 8:00


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 3, 2012)

I spoke with hoffbrau manager. She can do this for us at 7:00 and have space for us. Might be a dhort wait...very short. Want me to guarantee this with my credit card??


----------



## henryj (Jan 4, 2012)

tonys96 said:


> I spoke with hoffbrau manager. She can do this for us at 7:00 and have space for us. Might be a dhort wait...very short. Want me to guarantee this with my credit card??


Well Tony I would say yes, but ask Texas Sunset.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 4, 2012)

As I said in the other forum this is very welcome and much appreciated Tony!


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 4, 2012)

I will call her tonight. Will post when it is a "done deal".


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 6, 2012)

In another thread it was pointed out by HenryJ that today's NB Texas Eagle 1022/1422 was five hours late. But I can't seem to get Amtrak.com to spit out any status times for today or tomorrow. I guess they just turn that stuff off whenever there is a bus bridge?


----------



## City of Miami (Jan 6, 2012)

No, it works....just enter '22'. Its says 22(06) left on time. 21 arrived last night shortly after 11pm, the previous night it was ~half an hour earlier. 1021 has been leaving FTW up to an hour late each day so far so we'll have a long afternoon in FTW and not much daylight after we get rolling.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 6, 2012)

City of Miami said:


> No, it works....just enter '22'. Its says 22(06) left on time. 21 arrived last night shortly after 11pm, the previous night it was ~half an hour earlier. 1021 has been leaving FTW up to an hour late each day so far so we'll have a long afternoon in FTW and not much daylight after we get rolling.


Normally I don't put any train number and just let the website populate that information for me. If I try that now with the "Arrival" radio button it spits out Error 108A. If I try it with the departure button it does actually find the 1022 but only gives the scheduled times with a notice that updated status is currently unavailable. If I plug in the 22 by name then I get an on-time departure with a 1:45 late arrival into FTW. I'm glad to see the status update service is still working, but I'm not sure how easy it would be for random passengers to figure this out.


----------



## saxman (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a yes from me. I'll try and meet 22 in FTW. I'll where my official station host uniform and will have an lanyard on as well. Sunday I will be volunteering on the the anniversary train all day. Sorry about the late notice! I too will have my car.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 6, 2012)

tonys96 said:


> I will call her tonight. Will post when it is a "done deal".


BTW, I forgot to post here, but did in the message forum...Hoffbrau is a done deal for 7:00 pm.

Remember this, they will be adding a 20% gratuity to each seperate check (customary for large groups) so be aware of this when comes to tipping.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 6, 2012)

Posted in the message forum that I will be easy to find...........the great looking fella with the "trophy" girl on his arm. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 6, 2012)

saxman said:


> It's a yes from me. I'll try and meet 22 in FTW. I'll where my official station host uniform and will have an lanyard on as well. Sunday I will be volunteering on the the anniversary train all day. Sorry about the late notice!


No problem. Glad to hear you'll be able to make it.

OK, so here's the final tally as I understand it.

Username | (Dinner) | 21/22/821/TRE/CAR | Hotel

*Y* Texan Eagle (1) CAR

*Y* tonys96 (2) TRE

*Y* Texas Sunset (2) 22 Sheraton

*Y* City of Miami (1) 22 Sheraton

*Y* henryj (1) 22 Lawrence

*Y* MistyOLR (1) 21

*Y* saxman (1) CAR

*Y* boxcar817 (0)

*Y* CNW (2) TRE Plano Best Western

*Y* jimhudson (2) 22 Lawrence

Today's Northbound Texas Eagle (22/1022/1422) was apparently two hours late or so. :unsure: Hopefully there won't be any delay's tomorrow, but if it is we'll just roll with it and make do as best we can.  Is everyone OK with meeting near the head locomotive of the museum train upon arrival of the Northbound Texas Eagle?


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 6, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> saxman said:
> 
> 
> > It's a yes from me. I'll try and meet 22 in FTW. I'll where my official station host uniform and will have an lanyard on as well. Sunday I will be volunteering on the the anniversary train all day. Sorry about the late notice!
> ...



I will be there early, on the TRE that arrives 11:19. Margie and I will walk a bit in FTW and probably grab a small bite to eat, and she will shop. hboy:

We will be back at the intermodal before the southbound bus bridge arrives and will hang around with anyone who shows up!

I will be wearing a "Texas Blues Radio" T-Shirt..........(previous post about being good looking was facetious, of course, but Margie is a really cute Mexican lady.)


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 6, 2012)

I will be driving down to Dallas Union Station, park my car there (either there or at Victory station, depends on my mood tomorrow) and take the TRE to FTW, the one which arrives FTW at 1.14pm, so I should be there before northbound TE arrives (unless it pulls in an hour earlier than schedule




). I plan to grab a quick bite at the Subway in the FTW station and then hang around at the station, around the Anniversary train. I will make my way to the head locomotive (*not NPCU!*) by the time TE arrives but if anyone of you is at the station earlier and see a young Indian guy suspiciously roaming about at the station



, do come by and say hi!

BTW, sorry I will not be able to make it to the dinner. I will head back after taking TRE with the group back to Dallas Union Station, but I am up for joining you all again on Sunday morning if any plan has been decided for that.

See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2012)

I just hope for your sake's that they actually leave the P42 attached to the consist. They don't always do that, depending on platform length and/or servicing needs. They don't actually have to keep that P42 attached since the NCPU is equipped with a generator to provide HEP to the consist.


----------



## Misty. (Jan 6, 2012)

21 arrived STL 10 minutes early according to the tracker. Left 19 minutes late, and now we're sitting barely out of STL after an estop. Conflicting stories of what happened - some say kids were throwing stuff, some say we were somehow ran into. No damage, but hope we move sooner than other stories I've heard of .


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 7, 2012)

The streets were closed off and difficult to navigate, but northbound Texas Eagle 22/422/1022/1422 is away!

Were still backing up but are essentially on time at this point.


----------



## Misty. (Jan 7, 2012)

FTW buses are now leaving Longiew. Slightly disappointed about last night's happenings, but given how uneventful past rides have been, I was about due i guess


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 7, 2012)

Hope things go smoothly on the AmBus Misty. Currently north of Taylor on the 22. So far so good. Passed several UP freights on the way up here.


----------



## Misty. (Jan 7, 2012)

It's a bus but I'll live. About five minutes away from the station now


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 7, 2012)

I an on the Tre that's ready to depart from Dallas in five minutes. I see one am bus is already here. If anyone of you is on this train and reading this, I an on lower level on second car. Come by to day hi.


----------



## saxman (Jan 7, 2012)

Is there a consensus on what TRE we are taking back east to Dallas? Since I will be seeing the anniversary train tomorrow, all day, I don't see a point of me seeing it today. You can send me a PM if you want.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 7, 2012)

5:15 or so IIRC Sax. Still moving smooth with two engines no less.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 7, 2012)

Were almost there, waiting for a power move apparently.


----------



## CNW (Jan 8, 2012)

Just want to say that my son and I had a very enjoyable time meeting and greeting. Although we didn't attend the supper we visited with most everyone at some point and I would do it again.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 8, 2012)

CNW said:


> Just want to say that my son and I had a very enjoyable time meeting and greeting. Although we didn't attend the supper we visited with most everyone at some point and I would do it again.


We enjoyed meeting and visiting with you also...along with everyone else!

To those who we did not see on Sunday, as we told those that we did see, hope your trips home were good.


----------



## henryj (Jan 9, 2012)

tonys96 said:


> CNW said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to say that my son and I had a very enjoyable time meeting and greeting. Although we didn't attend the supper we visited with most everyone at some point and I would do it again.
> ...


This was my first 'gathering' to attend and I had a good time. Thanks to everyone and hope you all had a good time also. We really dodged the weather bullet as we have had torrential rain and flooding in Houston this morning and from the radar it looks like Dallas and Ft Worth got hit also. Enjoyed the steak dinner Sat night. I can't remember everyone, but who was the young man that sat next to me that has ridden every existing LD train? What an accomplishment. Sunday I rode the blue line to Ledbetter and then Garland and finished up on MATA where I ran into a couple of our group. I took the green line and 39 bus to Love Field. DART has spent a ton of money on their light rail. Going out to Garland we were flying. I saw speed limit signs of 65mph. Is that the top speed or a limit? I think top speed is what ever the car will do. lol. I think the lady running our train liked running fast. I also rode the red line to Plano Saturday. The TRE moves along quite briskly also. Coming over on the Sunset Friday night it was hard to sleep as we were rocking and rolling. We left Houston a little late and got into SAS before 2AM. Just stopped briefly at the fuel racks just east of SAS. The Eagle was my first trip over that route. But our 'host' Jim Hudson gave a running commentary all the way. Nice trip.


----------



## City of Miami (Jan 9, 2012)

The TX Mini-Gathering was my first AU gathering too, henryj. I had a good time and especially enjoyed meeting all the new people - about a dozen of 'em all together. We must have just missed you on the M-line trolley. TS, Misty and I were on the first run out of City Place Sunday morning. I liked it - reminded me of the cable cars in SF.

#21 departed FTW right on the tick with 4 of us aboard, proceeded about 50 yards and stopped for almost 2 hrs waiting on a UP freight stalled across all that interlocking just east of the station. Boo!!! The OTP on 22 had been so good.....we sat in the SSL much of the time and listened to the aforementioned running commentary. :giggle: We pulled into San Antonio at 11:35 - not so late that I was stranded but way past my bedtime! We went in the hole for 2 freights south of Austin - first time in the whole roundtrip.

Thanks for helping this happen, Texas Sunset!! I look forward to next time.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone take pictures to share with the rest of us?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 9, 2012)

:hi: Great weekend in DFW with the AUers! Wonderful to see "old friends" and meet new ones!  Thought the Porkchops I had @ Hofbrau were the best I ever had! :wub: (the beer wasnt bad either! :lol: )Hotel Lawrence was pretty nice for the price and convience (thanks for the tip and to those that made arrangements and helped make it a fun weekend! ^_^ )and the TRE ride from FTW-DAL was fun and quick!

The Anniversary Train in FTW was lots more easy to view than the Zoo on NTD in WAS this year, and one of our members, Saxman, was working the Train as a Volunteer!We missed seeing the Fantastic T&P Station in FTW since it was being used for a Wedding Show!  but the Post Office Next door is a reminder of Washington DC and how they used to build Government Buildings back in the day!

The Eagles up and back had really good/clean equipment (a first for me! :excl: :excl: :excl: ), the food was tasty in the CCC,(we had Low Bucket Roomettes! :wub: ) and our Waitress, the infamous Miss Polly, was very Friendly and provided Good Service, member complaints must have been heard and acted on!! 

The Bustitution from DAL back to FTW to catch #21 was seamless, was surprised to see that the crew that got off #22 for the ride to LGV got to ride in a Stretch Limo while Pax rode on Busses and Vans! Arrived home 2 hours down in AUS in a Cold Rain from the Norther that blew in, but overall a great weekend! Hope the Florida Mini-Gathering goes as well, lets do it again gang!   

Also the DFW Area would be a Fantastic Place to hold the Annual Gathering when its our "Zones" turn to host the Gathering!!!


----------



## Misty. (Jan 9, 2012)

MrFSS said:


> Anyone take pictures to share with the rest of us?


Of course I have pictures. :giggle: I think the wifi at STL would have a fit and refuse to upload them, though. (just finished a STL-HEM RT, now I'm waiting for the STL-BNL RT to begin. ^_^


----------



## boxcar479 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like the gathering and dinner were great. Sorry I missed you guys on Saturday, but it was a pleasure to run into Jim & his girl, and City of Miami on Sunday, and view the museum train. I second holding the big Gathering down here too! Can't wait until the next one, thanks TS and Tony for putting this all together and making it happen! Sorry I missed the rest of you guys/gals


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 9, 2012)

It was my first time meeting any AU member in person, and it was nice to be able to associate faces to names I read every day on this forum  I could not wait for the dinner and got busy with some work Sunday morning too, but for whatever time I met the AUers, it was fun. I have taken some photos (none involves any AU members, only trains related stuff), I will upload some later in the day today, hopefully!


----------



## City of Miami (Jan 9, 2012)

Isn't if funny how no one EVER looks like I imagine they do from reading many posts and what few useless clues there are from avatars and whatnot! And the same for places - like when we emerged finally at the surface at the 'City Place' DART stop yesterday it didn't look anything like the mental picture I had sketched in. And, boy, was it deep: like two long escalators, a funicular and several circular flights of steps! I exaggerate, of course  please excuse me.

I think the Metroplex might be a good National Gathering option. I still have never ridden the Heartland Flyer or the new A-line up to Denton - and much of the DART system either. And there's also an excursion train around Grapevine, isn't there? I think FTW especially is an interesting place.


----------



## saxman (Jan 9, 2012)

henryj said:


> I can't remember everyone, but who was the young man that sat next to me that has ridden every existing LD train? What an accomplishment.


That was me. 

I just met the group for dinner, and saw a few people on Sunday when I was on the 40th Anniversary Train. I felt bad for the folks who sat outside the station for two hours.  We were watching. Luckily a family of 3, for some reason decided to arrive at the station at 3:10 for a 3:10 departure, were able to board down the platform.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 9, 2012)

Misty,

My friends live in Richmond Heights............I knew there was an "H" in it somewhere! :blush:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad to hear that things worked out ok, and that my suggestion of where to dine worked out very well. I know they took good care of another group that I belong to several years ago, and that they weren't super pricey either, so I had no qualms about suggesting them.

And Dallas is certainly on the list as a future full Gathering event. Biggest problem is lack of Amtrak riding, can only really make the quick run DAL-FTW. But the odds are good that we'll be coming that way on one of the next Central US events.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 10, 2012)

Fort Worth might be another option.

We could ride the TRE to Dallas and return

on Saturday morning, then take the Heartland

Flyer to Oklahoma City and return on Saturday

afternoon and Sunday!!


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 10, 2012)

The trip to Oklahoma City could be made from Dallas as well as Fort Worth.

While only coach service is available from FTW to OKC and return, Pennyk

could get a bedroom from DAL to FTW & return!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 10, 2012)

CNW said:


> Just want to say that my son and I had a very enjoyable time meeting and greeting.


It was nice meeting you both as well! On the way back from the closed subway I saw your suggestion of Pete's and it looked pretty good for next time. 



tonys96 said:


> To those who we did not see on Sunday, as we told those that we did see, hope your trips home were good.


Thanks again for making the reservations at the restaurant _and_ for providing a fun and interesting commentary of the TRE on Saturday!



henryj said:


> This was my first 'gathering' to attend and I had a good time. Thanks to everyone and hope you all had a good time also. We really dodged the weather bullet as we have had torrential rain and flooding in Houston this morning and from the radar it looks like Dallas and Ft Worth got hit also.


Glad to hear it! Yes, we somehow managed to avoid the bad weather. It was already wet in AUS and getting wet in SAS shortly after I got home. Of course UP doesn't need bad weather to randomly foul a huge interlocking with a broken freight train moments before departure. Ha. Ha. Ha.



City of Miami said:


> Thanks for helping this happen, Texas Sunset!! I look forward to next time.


It was my pleasure to get this ball rolling and I'm glad you decided to come along and visit with us!



jimhudson said:


> Great weekend in DFW with the AUers! Wonderful to see "old friends" and meet new ones! The DFW Area would be a Fantastic Place to hold the Annual Gathering when its our "Zones" turn to host the Gathering!!!


I couldn't have said it better myself and I agree that the DFW area offers plenty of sites, transportation, and lodging for a national gathering should the organizers decide to include it in their consideration. It was good to see you again Jim!



boxcar817 said:


> Thanks TS and Tony for putting this all together and making it happen! Sorry I missed the rest of you guys/gals


I was mainly the catalyst more than anything, but I certainly appreciate the sentiment. I wish I had been able to meet you on Sunday but I was off looking for other options for food and drink and catching up on the games. I guess that will have to wait until _next_ time. 



Texan Eagle said:


> It was my first time meeting any AU member in person, and it was nice to be able to associate faces to names I read every day on this forum.


It was nice meeting you as well TE! If you desire to come on down to SAS again feel free to give me a ring ahead of time and maybe we can meet up for a drink or something.



saxman said:


> Luckily a family of 3, for some reason decided to arrive at the station at 3:10 for a 3:10 departure, were able to board down the platform.


Well, at least _something_ good came out of it. I'm glad we were able to meet you Saturday night. What did you think of the Shiner Cheer Draught?



Shanghai said:


> Fort Worth might be another option. We could ride the TRE to Dallas and return on Saturday morning, then take the Heartland Flyer to Oklahoma City and return on Saturday afternoon and Sunday!!


Personally I thought Dallas had a lot more to offer, but FTW would be a great Friday or Saturday trip to kick things off before the TRE goes on hiatus.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 10, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> Fort Worth might be another option.
> 
> We could ride the TRE to Dallas and return
> 
> ...


The Heartland Flyer unfortunately requires an overnight stay in Oklahoma City.  No same day round trip is possible from Fort Worth.


----------



## Misty. (Jan 15, 2012)

Here, have pictures


----------

